# Bolo: edges, DVDs & other stuff



## Dan Anderson (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi All,

Here's a post of interest to all of us Modern Arnis guys and gals:  


> Well I think I found a small niche to work in..
> and of course it involves sharp things..
> The Presas JUNGLE BOLO...
> CAS Iberia the Historic Sword manufactureres are interested in doing a remake of the Presas Bolo. The Presas Bolo is a true fighting Bolo..a JUNGLE BOLO...
> ...



I'm getting a preview copy of the DVD sometime next week and I'll be posting a preview.

Bram had done a ton of work getting the Presas family bolo system out of Prof. Presas back in the day.  RP never liked teaching the knife very much and a lot of us never pestered him for it.  I liked the stick work, myself.  Bram's research got validated by one of RP's oldest students, Roland Dantes, as being legitimate.  This will cover a piece of the "Modern Arnis pie" that few of us got.  Those of who know Prof. PResas' _early_ history knows that he was initially taught by his grandfather and uncle, both bolo men.  This should be good stuff, folks.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## mcjon77 (Jun 24, 2004)

AWESOME!!

I've been interested in seeing some bolo/longer blade applications in Modern Arnis, as well as getting a quality bolo myself.  And the idea of selling a trainer as well makes it that much more appealing. 

Jon


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow..sounds like a great niche for Bram! I was impressed with his blade applications at the symposium. He truely knows how to apply Modern Arnis to the blade. I'll be looking forward to his new stuff thats coming out.

Yours,

Paul


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm looking forward to seeing this!  Modern Arnis has a rep for being a "stick" art mainly for the reasons noted above (Professor was selective to who he showed blade to) it would be good to see this part of its origins! Any pictures of the bolo?  I've looked at CAS blades before and they look pretty good.  I think right now they have 2 different bolos, a kampilan, kris, barong, etc.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 25, 2004)

Go to this link, y'all, if youwant to see the original Presas bolo.
http://www.gunting-museum.com/CSSD-SC_Weapons/cssd-sc_weapons.html
Sweet!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 25, 2004)

I have one myself! Got mine in, like, 95 or something.

 :asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 25, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Go to this link, y'all, if youwant to see the original Presas bolo.
> http://www.gunting-museum.com/CSSD-SC_Weapons/cssd-sc_weapons.html
> Sweet!
> 
> ...



Very Nice!  Thanks.  I have one similar to that- but not exactly. Mine has a stupid sailors head on the handle.  The shape and build quality of the blade, carabao handle and brass fittings look about the same though. The tapered point is better for thrusting and it is much faster than the tip heavy bolo (for chopping). If I were to guess its probably around 20" in length?


----------



## mike dizon (Jun 29, 2004)

In tghe philippines it was always stressed hat the cane was a sword. Even here though only some of Remy's senior students recieved a lot of training in knife and bolo techniques.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 29, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Very Nice!  Thanks.  I have one similar to that- but not exactly. Mine has a stupid sailors head on the handle.  The shape and build quality of the blade, carabao handle and brass fittings look about the same though. The tapered point is better for thrusting and it is much faster than the tip heavy bolo (for chopping). If I were to guess its probably around 20" in length?



The bolo handles of the PIs are pretty varied over the years. The ones that I see on Bram's site are sometimes call the "hoof" style and are supposedly modeled after the bolo of the PI hero Bonifacio. The sailors and MacArthur hilts are generally novelty blades made for tourists (especially Subic Bay sailors). If you go back even farther you can find "fist" hilts and my personal favorite, hilts that are carved with a fist holding a Spaniard's head. The oldest of the non-blades that are generally called bolos are usually carved with croc heads or demon heads. These are sometimes called tenegres or binangons


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 29, 2004)

mike dizon said:
			
		

> In tghe philippines it was always stressed hat the cane was a sword. Even here though only some of Remy's senior students recieved a lot of training in knife and bolo techniques.




Mike,

For Modern Arnis via GM Remy Presas, I would have to say yes. If it was Balintawak, I would have to disagree. Therefor, not all arts from the PI always stressed that the cane is the sowrd. Yes, you can translate the stick technique to the blade technique, yet, with stick techinque you can manage and monitor the cane, which gives less feedback to the opponent, then monitoring or managing the hand. Now obviously, if the opponent has a blade then you would monitor and manage the hand. No disrespect.

 :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 29, 2004)

mike dizon said:
			
		

> In the philippines it was always stressed hat the cane was a sword. Even here though only some of Remy's senior students recieved a lot of training in knife and bolo techniques.



Prof. Presas often stated that the cane and the sword were "the same" but seldom taught techniques of the sword.  It was guys like Bram win the US who really pestered him to teach them the blade.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 29, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Prof. Presas often stated that the cane and the sword were "the same" but seldom taught techniques of the sword.  It was guys like Bram win the US who really pestered him to teach them the blade.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Besides the obvious slashing/cutting actions would the stick to blade modifications be similar to other styles like Bahala Na or Bakbakan?  Using the flat or back of the blade for parrys to save the edge, etc?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 29, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Using the flat or back of the blade for parrys to save the edge, etc?



Andy,
That's one.  You one smart cookie.  Edge orientation is another.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 29, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Besides the obvious slashing/cutting actions would the stick to blade modifications be similar to other styles like Bahala Na or Bakbakan?  Using the flat or back of the blade for parrys to save the edge, etc?



Also look at the traditionals (banda y banda, rompida, up & down, etc..)...especially Ocho-Ocho. Look at the "stick forms," and there are all sorts of blade translations within those. "Palis-Palis" I find to be a lot more blade friendly then stick friendly...and there are endless blade applications in those. The abiniko is useful for deflections and cuts as well. 6-count (also 5, 8, and 10 counts) are great templetates to work on blade translations, as well as the flow drill.

There are all sorts of cuts "hidden" within the movements, such as "the back cut." Little cuts that go unoticed unless you understand your tool.

btw...I bugged Professor for Blade translations too....What I got was very cryptic... "You can do this, and he is cut...you can do that, and he is cut already! Now...go do dat!"  :uhyeah: I got some stuff.... I am still decifering what I was told to this day. I think sometimes (not all times) learning Martial Arts can be more like peeling an Onion then building a house...as you get better and improve, you get deeper and deeper insight into what your instructor has told you...even many years later.

That is why I like looking at Brams work, and I am excited about this new series. It helps me to decifer more what I was told, and perhaps learn something that I wasn't.

Yours,

Paul


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 29, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> That is why I like looking at Brams work, and I am excited about this new series. It helps me to decipher more what I was told, and perhaps learn something that I wasn't.
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Paul



Ditto.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## sungkit (Jun 30, 2004)

Good points.

Snr Master Roland Dantes ALWAYS stresses and emphasizes tio the student that the cane is a blade. This is what he was taught by Professor Remy and he continues along the same path today.

Also, if you are used to grabbing the cane, ity is not going to be as easy as some people think to uses different tactics against an edged weapon. When the edged weapon comes in quickly, your trained reactions are still going to be grab the hand. Due to this, Snr Master Roland stresses to students the importance of checking the hand ALWAYS and this includes with cane techniques.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi All,

I watched the new Bram Frank's Presas Jungle Bolo DVDs last night.  George Denson covered them fairly well in his post so I'll take a different tack in this review.

What Bram does is go straight to the roots, historically and technically, of Modern Arnis.  Many of the actions Prof. Presas made which, on the surface, students didn't get or failed to make sense of, are explained in this series.  Much of Modern Arnis is based on the blade work of his grandfather and uncle and this is what you see.  Bram shows the _Presas family bolos_ and his trainers are made according to specs.  An interesting note is that he makes the distinction between agricultural bolos and jungle fighting bolos.  His bolo is in the second catagory.

DVD #1 goes into the history and relevence of the blade to todays Modern Arnis.  Bram and Amy demonstrate basics of the blade and what happens to areas you cut.  There's a bit of functional anatomy lessons in there.  

DVD #2 goes into Anyos 1-4 with a blade viewpoint and then variations off of the bolo techniques.  What I like most about this DVD set is that with Bram giong over the important points (and differences) of blade work, one can use the data as starting pints to continue your own research.  This is vitally important to anyone who has only done stick work (which comprises the bulk of Modern Arnis players in the US).  While he doesn't need it, I endorse the hell out of this series.  This is a missing piece of the pie for those with mostly cane orientation in the FMA.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS- You can't beat the price either.  You can get them on the CSSD/SD website.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 4, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> For Modern Arnis via GM Remy Presas, I would have to say yes. If it was Balintawak, I would have to disagree. Therefor, not all arts from the PI always stressed that the cane is the sowrd. Yes, you can translate the stick technique to the blade technique, yet, with stick techinque you can manage and monitor the cane, which gives less feedback to the opponent, then monitoring or managing the hand. Now obviously, if the opponent has a blade then you would monitor and manage the hand. No disrespect.
> 
> :asian:



Nicely said.

I agree with you to a point, Rich.  While Balintawak is primarily a stick fighting system, IMO, the root... no, the heart and soul of the FMA (generally speaking) lies in the blade; regardless of the preferred style one might train in. The stick represents the blade; and the transition from stick to blade is made rather easily, but not by everyone. There are some subtle, yet very imprtant differences between the two.  

Managing/monitoring the stick is relatively easy compared to doing the same to a hand that is weilding a blade, and you certainly don't have he "comfort zone" of grasping the weapon when facing a blade as you would when facing an opponent armed with a stick. It's like sticking your hand into a blender if the defender isn't versed in blade craft. There are also the differences in footwork, body shifting and angling that are similar, they are very different in very subtle ways.  

v/r

Tim Kashino


----------



## sungkit (Jul 4, 2004)

Was reading the post with Guro Roland Dantes and he wanted to commend Bram Frank on his fantastic work in relation to the bolo and dvds. Having met Bram in Germany at the event of Datu Dieter, Guro Roland was most impressed with the research Bram had carried out, his dediaction and passion for the art.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 4, 2004)

sungkit said:
			
		

> Was reading the post with Guro Roland Dantes and he wanted to commend Bram Frank on his fantastic work in relation to the bolo and dvds. Having met Bram in Germany at the event of Datu Dieter, Guro Roland was most impressed with the research Bram had carried out, his dediaction and passion for the art.



Hi Singkit,

     I sent you a PM regarding your response to my post in the "Successors" thread. The thread got closed, so I 'll insert my reply here.

     I would not dare presume to assert that Professors long time friend and confidant (Guro Roland) was visiting to take advantage of his condition. I hope that much is clear. I my mind, he *was not* among those that took advantage of the situation at the Professor's deathbed. No way, no how.

      Anyway, back to Bram and the Bolo... Bram has done some great work in the realm of bladecraft. He brought the Modern Arnis blade back to the forefront; moreover, Bram's a good fella. I hope we can all meet in 2006. 

Gumagalang,

Tim Kashino


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 4, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Nicely said.
> 
> I agree with you to a point, Rich.  While Balintawak is primarily a stick fighting system, IMO, the root... no, the heart and soul of the FMA (generally speaking) lies in the blade; regardless of the preferred style one might train in. The stick represents the blade; and the transition from stick to blade is made rather easily, but not by everyone. There are some subtle, yet very imprtant differences between the two.
> 
> ...



Tim,

Yes, Blade work and the translation from stick to blade is the heart and soul of FMA in general.  There are some that concentrated mroe on empty hand and grappling as well, I was just speaking from a point of view, that there are no absolutes that I know of. Like I said I did not mean any disrespect.

I also agree that the blade is much more dangerous than a stick, and not everyone gets the translations from one to the other.

 :asian:


----------



## sungkit (Jul 5, 2004)

Tim,

Thank you for your response and for the PM. I appreciate it and there was no ill feeling in my questioning. Thank you.

The blade has always been a part of modfern arnis. I cannot talk for the USA, but from what I have seen in the Philippines and what Snr Master Roland Dantes has taught, it was always stressed and taught to the senior before Professor Remy moved to the USA. 

Guro Roland has nothing but praise for the great work and research that Bram has dedicated to the edged weapon and bolo aspects of modern arnis. They met in germany and keep in touch. From what my teacher has told me, Bram will definitely be coming to the Philippines in 2006. While talking to the Senior Masters the other day, they were discussing the work Bram has done on the bolo and they were all excited about meeting him. Some of these men like Roland Dantes, Vicente Sanchez, Rodel Dagooc were the ones whowere teaching the bolo battalion and other military  units here and as such, they are looking forward to meeting Bram and seeing his work.


----------



## sungkit (Jul 5, 2004)

Tim,

Thank you for your response and for the PM. I appreciate it and there was no ill feeling in my questioning. Thank you.

The blade has always been a part of modern arnis. I cannot talk for the USA, but from what I have seen in the Philippines and what Snr Master Roland Dantes has taught, it was always stressed and taught to the seniors before Professor Remy moved to the USA. 

Guro Roland has nothing but praise for the great work and research that Bram has dedicated to the edged weapon and bolo aspects of modern arnis. They met in germany and keep in touch. From what my teacher has told me, Bram will definitely be coming to the Philippines in 2006. While talking to the Senior Masters the other day, they were discussing the work Bram has done on the bolo and they were all excited about meeting him. Some of these men like Roland Dantes, Vicente Sanchez, Rodel Dagooc were the ones who were teaching the bolo battalion and other military  units here and as such, they are looking forward to meeting Bram and seeing his work.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 5, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I watched the new Bram Frank's Presas Jungle Bolo DVDs last night. George Denson covered them fairly well in his post so I'll take a different tack in this review.
> 
> ...


Are these DVD's dealing with single or double blade?


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 5, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Are these DVD's dealing with single or double blade?



The Presas Bolo is a single edge. The back edge can be used as a blunt striking tool for the up and down, abiniko, palis-palis, and other translations, and the point is designed so one can execute a "back-cut" from ocho-ocho, and other translations.

I don't know if Bram covers the uses of the back of the blade or not...

This is just my take anyhow.

 :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 5, 2004)

Sorry Paul, I meant one knife, or two.


----------



## Emptyglass (Jul 5, 2004)

Just got my Bolo DVDs. Will review this evening.

Rich Curren


----------



## arnisador (Jul 5, 2004)

What's the link for the DVDs?


----------



## Emptyglass (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi all:

Well, I just finished watching DVD 1 of the 2 DVD Presas Bolo Set by Master Bram Frank. So far it is really good stuff. Part 1 explains the CONCEPTS behind the use of the bolo and its relationship to the techniques taught by Grandmaster Remy A. Presas using the stick. There is alot of stuff there that I was always aware of because I listened and thought about what the Professor taught as well as practiced, but there are also gems there which I had not considered. Master Frank is an Arnis scientist. He puts forth his theories in ordered fashion, presents evidence to back his thesis and provides examples of his proofs to verify his findings. He also does not shove his opinions down your throat but presents you with options to consider. Very well done indeed.

The video is shot very clearly and with good angles and lighting which make the techniques easy to follow. Sound quality is nice and clear except for the occasional mike burst which comes with the belt mike package Master Frank uses with the motions he is demonstrating.

Master Frank covers trainers and training safety with the blade, the Presas bolo history, modified 12 angles of attack for blade work, modified striking targets with edged tools in mind, upward vs. downward cutting, flat vs. edge blocking and parrying, defenses against angles one and two and a variety of common Modern Arnis disarms, disarm motions and disarm concepts which most if not all Modern Arnis practicioners will recognize.

Running time on the first DVD is about 50 minutes and it is packed with good information in that time.

Review of DVD 2 forthcoming.

Interested parties should contact George Denson at info@cssdsc.com to order. Price is $59 and includes shipping.


Rich Curren


----------



## Emptyglass (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello again: 

After watching the second volume of Master Bram Frank's Modern Arnis Bolo series I have to say that I believe there is going to be some serious re-evaluation of how Modern Arnis is taught and performed (in the USA at least) because of this series. 

Volume 2 is actually longer than 1 (#1 was about 52 minutes) and contains the performance, explanation and partial translation of all 4 Modern Arnis Weapon Anyos. Never again will I refer to them as stick forms as that is an incomplete description. With the bolo, they really make a lot more sense to me. Master Bram also presents a 5th weapon anyo of his own invention which will be an excellent addition to any Modern Arnis practicioner's repetoire. 

Each anyo is clearly explained from the front and the side and footwork, technique, and cutting/targeting information is related where appropriate. 

Camera work and sound is excellent as in Volume 1. 

Master Bram continues with an explanation of the concepts, differences, uses, and follow throughs of the umbrella and roof blocks with the bolo in mind. 

I have to say that this very inexpensive for the value ($59 USD) DVD set has caused me to re-examine my Modern Arnis has taught me and to look at some techniques in a much different light. I can't recommend these DVDs highly enough and I personally believe that they should be a must for any Modern Arnis practicioner who wishes to understand the full scope of what Professor Remy A. Presas presented with Modern Arnis. 


Interested parties can order here: 

http://cssdsc.com/index.php?cPath=5&osCsid=78eca3998f759e18276c84cd34d8240a 

If you order in the next 10 days, the shipping is free.(through 7/15/04). 

Rich Curren


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for the review!

I've always seen the second stick anyo as being very blade-oriented.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, to me they all seem blade oriented.

Also, as I recall, the Professor executed the forms with a blade in the 1980's tape.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 8, 2004)

I haven't learned the 4th anyo yet, but I find the first three flow very nicely with 2 blades.  Just need to keep them a bit tighter.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 8, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I haven't learned the 4th anyo yet, but I find the first three flow very nicely with 2 blades.  Just need to keep them a bit tighter.



Cool!!!

You notice all the crossada and sumbrada with the two blades?

Also try this for form 1, make the left hand action go slightly slower than the right. 

Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## loki09789 (Jul 19, 2004)

I have not purchased or seen the Bolo DVD's myself, but if he does as much work in the research and organization/quality of motion with it as he does with his knife/gunting work it can't be but good.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 19, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Cool!!!
> 
> You notice all the crossada and sumbrada with the two blades?
> 
> ...


What I've found is that as I work throught he Anyo's 1-3 (still don't know 4), my body turns with the flow of the movement.  As my body turns, the hand on the "lead side" generally tends to extend out alittle further than the back hand.  As in back hand is block/check, lead hand strikes/cuts/stabs.  I keep the blade much tighter than I do the cane.  I do the Anyos emptyhand along JKD trapping lines - very quick and tight, though every now and then I'll loosen them up a bit and do it more relaxed and flowing.  When I go tight, there seem to be more atticking or offensive applications, where I could be doing joint locks, elbows and destructions.  When I go looser, the applications tend to favour a more defensive mode, with more evading and throwing.  I found a really nice counter to a leg shoot when I go loose.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 19, 2004)

Also you should feel a shearing effect as well as sense of when to cut low or high.


----------

